# your nintendo shopping list



## Rasha (Jun 17, 2015)

so, which upcoming/existing nintendo games/amiibo you are most likely going to buy, whether it's for the Wii U or the 3DS?
(if there's an existing thread then I apologise)

here's mine:
------------
- Star Fox Zero
- Super Mario Maker
- Yoshi's Woolly World
- Xenoblade Chronicles X
- Fatal Frame: Oracle of the Sodden Raven
- The Legend of Zelda U
- Bayonetta
- Bayonetta 2
- Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
- Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon
- Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
- animal crossing happy home designer


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> The Legend of Zelda UNX



*fixed

my list is currently empty. I'll be getting  gba/snes/ds games in 3ds eshop if they ever come out.


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2015)

*Definitely*
- Yoshi's Woolly World
- Zero Suit Samus Amiibo
- Bowser Jr Amiibo
- The Legend of Zelda U
- Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon
- Animal Crossing: HHD
- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii)
- Metroid: Superstar Soccer Adventure
- Zelda: Triforce Heroes
- Pikmin 3
- Super Mario 3D World
- Animal Crossing: Festival (yea, I want it. Come at me!)
- Isabelle Amiibo

*Maybe*
- Starfox Zero
- Mario Maker

I've never been that into Starfox, so I'm not too fussed for Zero. Starfox Adventure is really the only one I love (I can feel peoples hatred).


There's a few other games like the Fire Emblem and Mario RPG games announced...But I'm behind with Fire Emblem and I've played non of the Paper Mario/Mario RPG games yet, so I feel I should get through those first before I really look at new releases.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

I SWEAR NONE OF THE SHOPS ANYWHERE HERE OR ANYWHERE ONLINE HAVE KID ICARUS UPRISING I AM GOING TO DIE IF I DONT GET IT BECAUSE I PROMISED MYSELF I WOULD GET IT BEFORE I GOT ANY NEW GAMES BUT NOW I WANT 50 THINGS AND I CANT GET KID ICARUS UPRISING HELP


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 17, 2015)

$20 eshop credit for the new dr. mario game
Ganondorf, duck hunt, dr. mario amiibo
Hyrule Warriors 3ds

That's it for now.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

But yes i want 
legend of zelda link between worlds and 
animal crossing happy home designer and
A wii u 
And every FirbevdbzvbddvING wii u game
And other 3ds games that people have forgotten about now because im so behind its not funny


----------



## Rasha (Jun 17, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I SWEAR NONE OF THE SHOPS ANYWHERE HERE OR ANYWHERE ONLINE HAVE KID ICARUS UPRISING I AM GOING TO DIE IF I DONT GET IT BECAUSE I PROMISED MYSELF I WOULD GET IT BEFORE I GOT ANY NEW GAMES BUT NOW I WANT 50 THINGS AND I CANT GET KID ICARUS UPRISING HELP



you can always buy the game digitally, if not then I'm pretty sure the game is available online

-----

just realized they changed fatal frame's name to maiden of black water, I liked the other one better honestly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> *fixed
> 
> my list is currently empty. I'll be getting  gba/snes/ds games in 3ds eshop if they ever come out.



I am most certainly sure that it's coming for the Wii U, but it's possible that they may port it to the NX just like Twilight Princess


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine is: 
-Super Mario Maker
-Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
-Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival (I look forward to having zero difficulty getting this )
-Animal Crossing Amiibo and Amiibo Cards (Aiming to get all of them :3) 
-Yoshi's Woolly World and Amiibo (Got all of these preordered, game and green should arrive next Friday (Yay!) and blue and pink a few days after Japanese release)
-Mario Party 10 and the Toad Amiibo
-Captain Toad Treasure Tracker
-Fire Emblem Fates
-Hyrule Warriors (Wii U and 3DS)
-Yo-Kai Watch
-Zero Suit Samus Amiibo
-Greninja Amiibo
-Jigglypuff Amiibo

Praise my manager for giving me a pay rise so I might be able to afford most of this!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 17, 2015)

*I want to get these for Nintendo Wii U*

Animal Crossing amiibo Festival x2
Super Mario Maker x2
Associated amiibo (Hopefully x2)
Star Fox Zero

*I want to get these for Nintendo 3DS*

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes x2
Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam Bros.
Hyrule Warriors: Legends
Chibi-Robo: Zip Lash with Chibi-Robo amiibo x2

*I want to get these amiibo*

Falco
R.O.B
Mr. Game and Watch
Duck Hunt Duo
Mewtwo
Lucas
Roy
Ryu
Mii Fighter Brawler
Mii Fighter Gunner
Mii Fighter Sword
Isabelle
Mabel
Tom Nook
Lottie
Cyrus
Reese
Digsby
K.K. Slider
8-Bit Mario #1
8-Bit Mario #2


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing Amiibo and Cards- I will be addicted to those like crack omf..
Yoshi's Wooly World
Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer- I didnt care but now it looks so good...

Impressed with nintendo this year tbh but not e3. Not much I really want atm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I want to get these for Nintendo Wii U.
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo Festival x2
> Super Mario Maker x2
> ...



Are you rich omfg


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Are you rich omfg


My list is a little longer now by the way.

Trust me, if I was rich... I would pay scalper prices and quadruple my collection of games and amiibo.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 17, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My list is a little longer now by the way.
> 
> Trust me, if I was rich... I would pay scalper prices and quadruple my collection of games and amiibo.



I thinky you be rich. You have like 2 of everytin D:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I thinky you be rich. You have like 2 of everytin D:


I am not, honest...

I would have bought a Marth amiibo that is *available right now on a secret shopping site* that I frequent quite often...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 17, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors for 3ds
That paper mario thing announced yesterday at E3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 17, 2015)

Possibly:
Super Mario Maker
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
K.K. Slider Amiibo

Definitely want:
Legend of Zelda U
Earthbound Beginnings
Yarn Yoshi amiibo

I've also been kind of going back and buying games I skipped over when they were popular. Like right now, I'm ordering Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess and Wind Waker. I'm also possibly looking into getting the first 2 Pikmin and then getting Pikmin 3. 

Also, if Nintendo sticks to their claims and makes a Harvest Moon game for WiiU and actually goes back to the styles of the early games (like the 64) I'll definitely throw my money at them.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 17, 2015)

Going back a gen here, too. Never had a Wii and never used my DS, so my Wii U and 3DS are seeing a lot of use with older games as well. Still buying them for my Wii U and 3DS, though. 

*Definitely:*
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water
Star Fox Zero
Legend of Zelda U
Yoshi's Woolly World
The Wonderful 101
Captain Toad

LoZ: Skyward Sword
Super Paper Mario
No More Heroes 1 & 2
Pandora's Tower
The Last Story


*Maybe:*
Splatoon
Mario Kart 8
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival (with an Isabelle Amiibo)
Xenoblade Chronicles X


Fire Emblem Fates
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS -- the only wall stopping me with these is the New 3DS XL. Dunno if I'm ready to upgrade yet.




Monkey D Luffy said:


> I thinky you be rich. You have like 2 of everytin D:



Don't have to be rich to be good with finances. :v

Even on my poopy income, I can easily budget for most of the games I want, too.
I only got my Wii U a few months ago, but it's got 3 pro controllers, a wii mote + nunchuck for Wii games, 10 new physical games (4 Wii, 6 Wii U), and at least a dozen VC/digital games (NES-Wii). Added 8 new 3DS games to my collection since then, as well as about 300 PC games.

Gaming is an expensive hobby, but when it's pretty much your only hobby, you can easily set aside the time and money for it.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's mine!! Btw I only have a 3DS so that's why no Wii U games

-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer Cards (Aiming for all of them!!)
-Isabelle Amiibo
-K.K. Slider Amiibo
-Mabel Amiibo
-Tom Nook Amiibo
-Villager Amiibo (If I can ever find him for cheap)
-Mario and Luigi Paper Jam
-Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
-Zelda Triforce Heroes
-Zelda Hyrule Warriors 3DS
-Mario and Luigi Dream Team
-Paper Mario Sticker Star
-New 3DS XL (Blue)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Too many things to name


----------



## JCnator (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's my shopping as of June 17th 2015:


*Definitely getting!*


Super Mario Maker
Star Fox Zero
The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes
Yoshi's Woolly World
8-bit Classic Mario amiibo
A few Animal Crossing amiibo figures that I could possibly find at my stores



*Considering getting...*


Bayonetta 2
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Fire Emblem Fates
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam


----------



## Ramza (Jun 17, 2015)

I NEED those Mr. Game & Watch and R.O.B. amiibos.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

Right now the main games I want are Hyrule Warriors and Majora's Mask 3D.


----------



## Venn (Jun 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Hyrule Warriors

Possibly Fire Emblem


----------



## Drake789 (Jun 17, 2015)

*DEFINITELY!*
- Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon 
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer 
- Fire Emblem Fates 
- Yoshi's Wooly World 

*Eventually!*
- Splatoon Amiibo 3-Pack 
- Captain Toad Treasure Tracker 

*Maybe...*
- Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival 
- Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you can always buy the game digitally, if not then I'm pretty sure the game is available online



It's not on the eshop. And nowhere online has it in stock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> But yes i want
> legend of zelda link between worlds and
> animal crossing happy home designer and
> A wii u
> ...



Also every professor layton game ever


----------



## PinkWater (Jun 18, 2015)

AC: HDD
Paper Mario and Luigi
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon

Might get Pokemon Art Academy at some point, too.


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy Home Designer, more cooking mama games, whatever new pokemon game comes out next, Zelda U, hyrule warriors U, and a Wii U hopefully. dont know when all this will finally come about but it will happen.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 18, 2015)

Another 3ds type system, I currently own a 2ds, Prlly get a 3ds xl for xmas =P
Animal crossing happy home designer and pokemon super mystery dungeon.
oh and lots of those animal crossing packs and few amiibos =P


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Must get!*

Super Mario Maker
Yoshi's Wooly World
Chibi Robo: Zip Lash
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Yoshi's New Island
Toad Amiibo (I'm in love with that Toad Mii racing suit, plus Pixel Toad hide & seek in Treasure Tracker!)
Rosalina Amiibo (I'm trying to see if shes not that bad, so i'll be getting her)
Jigglypuff Amiibo (Why not? I always loved her back then)
Duck Hunt Duo Amiibo
Bowser Jr. Amiibo

(Ok, that's enough amiibos)

*Might get*
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
Puzzle & Dragons Z + Super Mario Bros. Edition (Does that even count as a Nintendo game? I mean it has Mario in it)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

Splatoon [x]
Paper Jam
Happy Home Designer
Triforce Heroes
Super Mystery Dungeon
Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates
Star Fox Zero
Super Mario Maker


----------



## Javocado (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm only missing Samus, Bowser, and Donkey Kong amiibo from what's released out here in NA so far.
I'm looking to get them and then finish off the rest of the Smash series.
The AC amiibo are a must as well and I will be collecting the cards.
I also have my eye on that Splatoon 3-pack.
Amiibo have been sodomizing my wallet man.


When it comes to games, I'm looking to get the following:
Wooly Wurl, Zelda Woo U, HHD, Amiibo Festival, Paper Jam, Mario Maker, and I've been eyeing HeartGold as well.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Digsby



umm amiibo know it all yea rite he's called digby not digsby


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yoshis woolly world
Pokemon super mystery dungeon 
Pokemon alpha sapphire
AC:HHD
Dark pit amiibo
Digby amiibo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Diggersby amiibo



There, fixed it for him, Jake


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> There, fixed it for him, Jake



ngl that was first through that came into my mind too


----------



## Heyden (Jun 19, 2015)

Happy Home Designer
Kid Icarus (too lazy to buy it)
and a crap load of amiibo


----------



## DragonZene (Jun 19, 2015)

my list of things to buy from nintendo... ummm... I think It would be easier to say EVERYTHING 

But lemme think here: 
Bowser Skylander amiibo (I don't play skylanders but I think the amiibo looks SO EOWIJEFOIJWE COOL!) 
AC Happy Home Designer 
Drago Amiibo Card (I know the cards are supposed to come in packs, but I'd rather buy one from ebay or something then try my luck at 30 billion packs and get everyone BUT drago) 
Mario Maker
Robin, Charizard, Zero Suit Samus, Lucina Amiibos
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Fire Emblem If: Black Kingdom... or White Kingdom. (Can't remember which one I wanted... ) 
Ummm... I'll end the list there, my wallet can only take so much loss!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

yoshi's woolly world
yarn yoshi amiibo
isabelle amiibo
zelda u
maybe ac: festival


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2015)

I usually avoid making things like this coz it never seems like much but then when you list it all ur like sweet holy satan so i'll just list up until october

yarn yoshi
pink/blue/green yarn yoshi amiibo
happy home designer
+ amiibo cards (idk how many packs probs like 3)

and then my maybes;
dark pit amiibo
duck hunt amiibo
dr mario amiibo
(they all start with d oops)


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2015)

-Both versions of Fire Emblem Fates
-Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam
-Zelda U
-Bravely Second

Maybes are:
-Xenoblade X
-Both Animal Crossing spinoffs
-The Mario Puzzles and Dragons game, forgot what it's called.
-Starfox 0
-Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn (SO EXPENSIVE HGBLGRGBH PUT IT ON VC NINTENDO PLEASE)

And for amiibos:
-Wii Fit Trainer
-All 3 Kid Icarus ones
-Lucina
-Lucas
-Chibi-Robo
-All the amiibo Festival ones except for Nook
-Some of the Animal Crossing amiibo cards
-Maybe Mii Guner

So basically nothing out right now except for a few amiibos, 1 really expensive game, and a game I really don't know if I want, but I probably won't get it.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

Animal crossing happy home designer
Super smash bros for the 3ds
That is all.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2015)

I can now confirm that I have two Super Mario Maker + Amiibo Limited Editions preordered.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 24, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer

I plan on collecting the amiibo cards for AC: HHD, but other than that I don't really have a lot of games I'm hyped for.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

King Dedede Amiibo
Pit Amiibo 
Zero Suit Samus
Dark Pit Amiibo
Palutena Amiibo
Lucas Amiibo
Duck Hunt Amiibo
Mewtwo Amiibo

I only have $60 RIP


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

ac:hhd
super smash bro
fantasy life dlc
pokemon x/sapphire 
and another copy of acnl


----------



## Azza (Jun 26, 2015)

I might get amiibo festival and the blue alpaca amiibo (forget his name...)
I might end up getting yoshi's wolly world
That's about it for now :3


----------



## terrycko (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have a lot of money so my wishlist isn't very long.

-A Wii U
-SSB4 for the Wii U
-Splatoon
-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
-Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon
-???
-maybe other things idk


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

splatoon + smash bros and a wii u to play them on + yoshis wooly world amiibo


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 26, 2015)

everything tbh


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jun 26, 2015)

*Definites:*
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer + amiibo cards
- Bravely Second
- Legend of Legacy
- Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
- Yokai Watch

*Maybes:*
- Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival
- Skylanders SuperChargers (I don't play Skylanders anymore, but I want the Hammer Slam Bowser figure. I feel like Bowser and DK will only be sold with the game and not individually)
- Yoshi's Woolly World

*amiibo Figures*
- Pikachu
- Zelda
- Lucario
- Ness
- Duck Hunt
- Falco
- all Animal Crossing amiibo (probably won't get Mabel or Lottie though)
- 8-bit Mario (preferably modern colors)


----------



## Improv (Jun 26, 2015)

1. 

I'm not that interested in Nintendo games anymore.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 26, 2015)

There's a few 3DS games on my radar:

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, Legend of Legacy, Stella Glow, Hyrule Warriors for the 3DS, the second Bravely Default game, and Fire Emblem Fates. I'm not bothering with a Wii U until there's a few more titles of interest.

As for Amiibo -- I don't really like them. I have to admit the yarn Yoshi one looks absolutely adorable, though. <3


----------

